# A card for my friends at Senior Forums;)



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## pumpkin (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and yours and a Happy New Year too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Denise, Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year! :christmas2:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks! Merry Christmas to you and everyone here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome, couldn't go through christmas without wishing the cool folks here a Merry one


----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2014)

:thanks: Denise. Same to you and also a happy  :newyearseve:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Denise, back at you. Hope you all the members here enjoy their holidays.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2014)

It will be fun coming here and seeing what's going on too  I took a couple more photos tonight of my sis and my decorations, lol


----------



## Raven (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the Christmas wishes and cheerful pictures Denise.
I wish you and your sis a merry Christmas and good health and contentment in the new year.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

The very same to you Raven  We are having tons of rain (and thunder/lightning storms) the last few days, but supposed to clear starting today.  That will be good traveling for our christmas guests  My brother, nephew and wife


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't be shy if you have some photos of christmas decor, would love to see them, denise  I may take more today, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

This is the first year in many I've been living with someone.  My sis and I have had a lot of fun shopping for decor at Dollar Tree and Grocery Outlet, LOL!  I will try and get a few more pics.  I did shoot others but they didn't turn out so I will try again.  Thanks Seabreeze, I love taking photos


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you Denise!  Let me add my "Happy Christmas" and "Best Wishes" to the pile!  Merry Christmas and Happy 2015 to all our friends and members of the Senior forum!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh I'm so glad you did Jim!  It's sooooooooo perdy too!! Thank you thank you


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

backatya podna!!


----------

